# My 10''+ Jaguar Cichlid plus Other Cichlids



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I took some update photos of my jaguar cichlid,severum,convict and jewel.I think he is a cool looking jaguar also very difficult to take photos of him because he is very active and always moving.I not used flash to show his real coloration pattern also without much lumination.Hope you enjoy it no the best photos but i try my best :wink

Male Jaguar Cichlid Photo Section(he's not a year old yet)














































jewel cihlid staring at the firemouth(his enemy)









Female Severum









Male Convict









One dark of the jag


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that jag look great


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice fish man! looks good.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

The last 3 photos:

Gourami









Chunky Convict









Cold red eyes of the jag...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice jag..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice jag man


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that is a nice jag


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I just noticed this... how in the hell can you house that lil blue gourmi with that jag?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

very nice looking jag...what other scientific names or other names to jags' go by?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> very nice looking jag...what other scientific names or other names to jags' go by?


 Parachromis managuensis is the scientific name for this fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet looking jag.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

NICE 10 INCH JAG.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> I just noticed this... how in the hell can you house that lil blue gourmi with that jag?


 Hehe,i just put it to bring out more coloration out but didn't work,he was staring at the oscars in front of him in the othe aquarium.In a large tank he can be kept with anything.Thanks for the comments guys.


----------

